
Ask HN: How do you learn? - arsalanb
Every month there is a new technology that is instantly tagged as the &quot;future&quot;. It seems that technology taught in a regular CS classroom will probably be outdated by the time the student actually gets out there to apply the knowledge. Python, then Node JS, then Go, React..<p>This is not a rant, in fact it may be a good thing that there are more options available now than ever when it comes to building things. The fact that we&#x27;re building good tools to build things is also amazing. But my question is, how do you guys approach learning?<p>There are two types of learning, for finding employment and just to explore. I do both. My system for learning revolves around reading roughly 20% of a book, going through 20% of an online tutorial or course, giving up because I have a short attention span, and restarting multiple times.<p>How do you learn new technologies quickly, in a scenario where you may not be in a position to commit +100-200 hours to actually learning it and just want to try something cool over the weekend or so?
======
PaulHoule
If the tools were good we wouldn't be developing so many of them. Part of the
reason for the ferment is that the last generation of tools sucked, so we need
another generation of tools, and another, ...

------
NavekM
If you learn the foundations of something then you pick up the variations
based on those foundations more easily.

There are no languages where you start from scratch just iterations on the
past.

